

Show HN: Slackarma – Give Teammates Reputation Points in Slack - gaberoeloffs
http://slackarma.gaberoeloffs.com

======
gaberoeloffs
Hey guys, I just launched Slackarma. To give someone a reputation point, all
you have to do is type "++ @teammate" and to check reputation points, you just
have to type "++ leaderboard." I would love to hear some feedback!

Also, the code is at
[https://github.com/gdroel/slackarma](https://github.com/gdroel/slackarma)

